# Starting to get bottle fever slowly but surely.



## Truth1253 (Jul 6, 2018)

Went walking a old homestead site from the 1920’s. Any idea what this kind of bottle was used for? Thanks for your time to educate me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shotdwn (Jul 6, 2018)

The small flask like that were for medicinal turpentine. I have one embossed turpentine from the Frank Tea and Spice Co.


----------



## Truth1253 (Jul 6, 2018)

shotdwn said:


> The small flask like that were for medicinal turpentine. I have one embossed turpentine from the Frank Tea and Spice Co.



Thanks shot you thinking 30’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shotdwn (Jul 7, 2018)

I say probably 20's or 30's.


----------



## Truth1253 (Jul 7, 2018)

shotdwn said:


> I say probably 20's or 30's.



Thanks shotdwn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks like a small flask made by Hazel-Atlas. Nice find. Identifying glass from this period can be hard because most had paper labels. Try this link, this page is a good source for newer glass codes.
www.glassbottlemarks.com/hazel-atlas-glass-company/

Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Jul 9, 2018)

Nick79 said:


> Looks like a small flask made by Hazel-Atlas. Nice find. Identifying glass from this period can be hard because most had paper labels. Try this link, this page is a good source for newer glass codes.
> www.glassbottlemarks.com/hazel-atlas-glass-company/
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk



Thank Nick appreciate you time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSESTATE (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello nice looking little flask. These were for everything from Whiskey to bluing even some pat. medicines used this type. Would have had a paper label. Just imagine the area you are looking who drank it what was it. Always fun to let your mind wonder a little. Good for the soul.
Good luck happy hunting


----------

